# SKY EPG - 28th FEB PROBLEMS



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

If you find any line-up errors or other isses following the download of the data for 28th Feb - please post them in this thread.

A couple to be going on with.

TV: 152 - BBC Radio London - incorrectly listing in TV section - should be fixed in Wednesday download.

RADIO: Chill is incorrectly listing on 110 and should be in 174 - will correct on Wednesday
RADIO: Planet rock is incorrectly listing on 174 and should be on 110 - will correct on Wednesday

Please note that your daily call with the new channel data is NOT complete until you have received your 'TiVo Message' listing all the channel changes, and your 'Programme Guide Data To' date is *Tuesday 21 March*


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

what does "Failed while loading series" mean?

just checked the forced download, after checking that the reshuffle had taken place, I kicked off at the back of 6 and that's what it's saying.

am attempting another d/l just in case but I'm not expecting it to work either.

anybody else got this one?


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Yup, same here


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

my second attempt has gone to "Successful" (I've given my sceptism a good talking to)

now waiting the message, oh the suspense


----------



## 10203 (Nov 11, 2001)

Mine says "Failed while loading series too", but I've received the "A lineup change has occurred" mail.

Otclient only has one error that I can see:

02/28:05:53:55: /tvbin/TClient: dbload PC-DBS-p13207-v837.slice: dbload (0x00030007)

Should I force another call?


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

it was a good few minutes (though not more than 10) between my first Failed status and my second forced call. in that time I didn't get the line up change in that time so figured it had completely failed and kicked off the second, now successful, dial up.

as of 3-4 mins ago I hadn't go the line up change message.

seeing as you have the message I'd be tempted to give it a while before kicking off another d/l to make sure it really had finished all its background processing.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

OK I've waited half-an-hour whilst jump starting the car, so I'll try again now. Fingers crossed, as I'm going to be away from home for the next 2 weeks solid.


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Mine call just after midnight went fine. Channel changing to radio stations starting with zero working fine!


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Note for those of you attempting the dual platform setup to get the radio stations.

There was a mistake in the naming of the radio headend, this was called "BSkyB - United Kingdom, United Kingdom". It will change to the correct name "BSkyB - Radio Stations, United Kingdom" tomorrow.

You can switch to the dual platform now, but just be careful what you select in guided setup. Check the channel list.


----------



## smatson (Mar 14, 2001)

Failed while loading series


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

all now seems OK after 2nd forced d/l, channel change message came in about 10 mins ago.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Phew! Seems OK here now.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

My download went fine, but I have had the "Failed while loading series" in the past. The next download worked though.


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

Failed while loading series 

Trying again. Just posted links to this forum over on UKHA Discussion as there are a lot of TiVo owners there who will need to know the radio bodge.

Why cant SKY just leave things alone especially when SKY+ cant record radio (unless that have changed it with this latest rejig)

Keith


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Sky+ has been able to record radio for a long time - but only as a manual record.

Please keep these error reports coming - and the log details of the error if you know how to


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Another "failed while loading series" at 6.39-ish this morning. Received the "lineup change" message though. Retrying call now (via the 'net)

I'll report back later (still "loading data" as we speak!)

AHA - Just finished - "Succeeded"


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

((Just noticed - I did the manual call at 10:23 this morning. It now says "Next scheduled call 13:58 TODAY. Isn't is supposed to be once per 24 hours????))


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

is it wothwhile telling Sky TiVo support about this? bet there's more than us experiencing this today... mind you, if they've got internet access the Sky TiVo bods have probably already seen this.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

PhilG said:


> ((Just noticed - I did the manual call at 10:23 this morning. It now says "Next scheduled call 13:58 TODAY. Isn't is supposed to be once per 24 hours????))


when 13:58 rolls around i'm guessing the "next call" time will reset to 24 and a bit hours after your last successful call time.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Where are y'all seeing this "failed loading series" message?

I started a daily call at around 8am then immediately started playing a 2 hour recording. When I went back to the main menu after 2 hours, "the message" was there showing the deleting of all the radio stations, the addition of a couple, and the moving of tons of channels. It's freaky looking at the To do list with all those crazy new channel numbers.

Would still like to know if I got the failed loading series message though. Did you have to watch the daily call status to see it?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It would have been displayed when it says "suceeded" if it failed


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

ozsat said:


> It would have been displayed when it says "suceeded" if it failed


  ok, cool


----------



## SwissDude (Dec 27, 2003)

FYI -

Had same problem on first forced daily call today: "Failed while loading series"
On second forced daily call (done 30 mins after first): "Successful", received the "A lineup change has occurred" mail and TiVo now has the new channel numbers.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

I've done a "sweep" of the channel lineup (TV only at the moment) vs what I think the Sky EPG now is. Results below.


```
Num Name                            Callsign  Comments
115 BBC Three                       BBC3      Desc "BBC Three" inconsistent with all other BBCs
116 BBC 4                           BBC4      Space between BBC and 4 looks odd
153 Reality Extra                   REALEXT   should be Hallmark?
154 HALLMARK ENTERTAINMENT NETWORK  HALLMK    should be blank?
195 Propeller TV                    PROPEL    this is correct I think?
201 Trouble Channel                 TRBLE     should be on 607
202 Trouble Reload                  TRBLRE    should be on 608
311 Sky Movies HD                   SKYMVHD   should be Sky Movies 9 HD
312 Sky Movies HD                   SKYMVHD   should be Sky Movies 10 HD
647 Tel Sell                        PITCHPL   Desc should be "Pitch TV Plus"?
672 Christmas Shop                  GDTV      Desc should be GDTV?
737 Sky Box Office 40               SKBO37    Desc should be Sky Box Office 37, callsign has extra K
738 Sky Box Office 41               SKBO38    Desc should be Sky Box Office 38, callsign has extra K
739 Sky Box Office 42               SKBO39    Desc should be Sky Box Office 39, callsign has extra K
740 Sky Box Office 43               SKBO40    Desc should be Sky Box Office 40, callsign has extra K
741 Sky Box Office 39               SKBO41    Desc should be Sky Box Office 41, callsign has extra K
742 Sky Box Office 45               SKBO42    Desc should be Sky Box Office 42, callsign has extra K
743 Sky Box Office 46               SKBO43    Desc should be Sky Box Office 43, callsign has extra K
745 Sky Box Office 38               SKB045    Desc should be Sky Box Office 45, Callsign should have an O not a Zero and no extra K
746 Sky Box Office 55               SKBO46    Desc should be Sky Box Office 46, callsign has extra K
747 Sky Box Office 56               SKBO47    Desc should be Sky Box Office 47, callsign has extra K
748 Sky Box Office 57               SKBO48    Desc should be Sky Box Office 48, callsign has extra K
749 Sky Box Office 58               SKBO49    Desc should be Sky Box Office 49, callsign has extra K
750 Sky Box Office 59               SKBO50    Desc should be Sky Box Office 50, callsign has extra K
751 Sky Box Office 60               SKBO51    Desc should be Sky Box Office 51, callsign has extra K
752 Sky Box Office 61               SKBO52    Desc should be Sky Box Office 52, callsign has extra K
804                                           Abu Dhabi TV missing?
807 Venus TV                        VENUSTV   should be Asia TV Network?
812 Vectone 2                       VEC2      should be Barablu?
851 Broadbank UK 2                  BRDBUK2   should be Your TV?
906 Babestation                     BABEST    Game Network?
914 You TV3                         YOUTV2X   Desc should be You TV 2 Extra
976 BBC1 (North)                    BBC1NTH   Yorkshire & North Midlands
977 BBC1 (North)                    BBC1NTH   should be East Yorkshire & Lincolnshire - why same callsign as 976?
980 BBC 1 East Midlands             BBC1EM    space between BBC and 1 looks odd
981 BBC1 (East)                     BBC1EAST  East (E) Norwich
982 BBC1 (East)                     BBC1EAST  should be East (W) Cambridge - why same callsign as 981?
984 BBC1 (South)                    BBC1STH   Southampton
985 BBC1 (South)                    BBC1STH   should be Oxford - why same callsign as 984?
988 BBC1 (South West)               BBC1SW    should be BBC1 CI Channel Islands (Jersey)
990 BBC 2 Scotland (Digital)        BBC2SCD   space between BBC and 2 looks odd
```
It would fit in more with the BBC's strategy of renaming its channels if the long descriptions on TiVo were BBC One, Two, Three, Four, etc. But this would mean renaming all the BBC Ones and Twos. Probably easier to just fix BBC Three to BBC3.

HTH

Ps I think I can guess why some of the BBC1s have two regions sharing the same callsign. Is it because the listings are identical and the only broadcasted difference is a single section of the local news each day? If so fair enough. But 988 should still be BBC1CI I think.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

SwissDude said:


> FYI -
> 
> Had same problem on first forced daily call today: "Failed while loading series"
> On second forced daily call (done 30 mins after first): "Successful", received the "A lineup change has occurred" mail and TiVo now has the new channel numbers.


Exactly the same here.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

mrtickle said:


> I've done a "sweep" of the channel lineup (TV only at the moment) vs what I think the Sky EPG now is. Results below.
> 
> It would fit in more with the BBC's strategy of renaming its channels if the long descriptions on TiVo were BBC One, Two, Three, Four, etc. But this would mean renaming all the BBC Ones and Twos. Probably easier to just fix BBC Three to BBC3.
> 
> ...


Most of your comments are cosmetic - but I'll have a look - but

Num Name Callsign Comments
153 Reality Extra REALEXT should be Hallmark? This is correctly listing on TiVo as Hallmark - Reality Extra is correctly listing on 152
154 HALLMARK ENTERTAINMENT NETWORK HALLMK should be blank? 154 - is empty and correct on TiVo
195 Propeller TV PROPEL this is correct I think? this is correct
201 Trouble Channel TRBLE should be on 607 Trouble is correctly listing on 201 on TiVo
202 Trouble Reload TRBLRE should be on 608 Trouble Reload is correctly listing on 202 on TiVo
804 Abu Dhabi TV missing? Abu Dhabi left some time aho - 804 is empty and correct
807 Venus TV  VENUSTV should be Asia TV Network?Correct channel name is Venus TV - Sky EPG is wrong!
812 Vectone 2 VEC2 should be Barablu?Vectone 2 is on this channel on Sky
851 Broadbank UK 2 BRDBUK2 should be Your TV? Broadband UK 2 is on this channel on Sky!
906 Babestation BABEST Game Network? Babestation is on this channel on Sky

Changing callsigns for BBC channel will screw-up SPs etc. - and the schedules are identical in any case. News programmes may be different but still titled the same. Also, BBC regional schedules are released in same regional format used by TiVo. There is only one South region - two subregions with no variation in listings.

Channel Islands is South-West service with a local news insert.


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

ozsat said:


> Changing callsigns for BBC channel will screw-up SPs etc.


Is this true?

When the callsigns for BBC Choice and Sky One Mix changed to BBC Three and Sky Two all my SPs remained intact with the new callsigns in place of the old ones.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

In the above example yes.

BBC1STH is used by two different regions, but making them sub-regions will cause problems. Same with North and Channel Islands.

My statement was not clear - but to make the full regions would require changes to the callsigns used - and those in the new callsign area would loose their existing stuff.


A simple rename is OK - but the changes requested above would cause problems - and not really much benefit either.


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

In the "'channels you receive" list Virgin Radio is listed as \|irgin

"Eat Cinema" (no, I don't know what the *§$! it is) is listed as channel 292 but it is actually on channel 199.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Most odd

See my earlier post, but Tivo STILL says "Next Scheduled Call Tuesday 28th Feb at 13:58". Well, it's now almost 16:00. 

Actually, I lied. TivoWEB says "Next Scheduled Call Tuesday 28th Feb at 13:58", but Tivo itself says "Wednesday 1 Mar at 10:25" (ie 24 hours after I did my manual call)

I think I'll restart TivoWeb


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Much better


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Succeded first time here, although TivoWeb took two Full Restarts to recognise the changes.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

frogster said:


> In the "'channels you receive" list Virgin Radio is listed as \|irgin
> 
> "Eat Cinema" (no, I don't know what the *§$! it is) is listed as channel 292 but it is actually on channel 199.


These should be fixed on Thursday.

Eat Cinema was on 292 but should have moved to 199.

Legal TV should have moved from 689 to 885 as well.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

ozsat said:


> In the above example yes.
> 
> BBC1STH is used by two different regions, but making them sub-regions will cause problems. Same with North and Channel Islands.
> 
> My statement was not clear - but to make the full regions would require changes to the callsigns used - and those in the new callsign area would loose their existing stuff.


They could get their spanners out and quickly tighten them up though? 

Seriously though, I appreciate what you mean, it's not really worth it.

If you could look at the cosmetic ones something it would be cool though. While you're there, as it were!

The Sky printed magazine is wrong for Trouble and Trouble Reload in this case. So was the digital spy website. And the epg_shuffle.pdf that fell out of the Sky . My checks were against those 3 sources. I wonder why they didn't move, or if they will move later.


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

(Well I'm pissed off with this anyway as I already use a dual (DSat & Freeview) line up so I have effectively just lost the ability to record radio (with the exception of those that appear on freeview).

However, I had a season pass for a BBC R4FM prog and it is still in the season pass showing as channel 704 even though I did a successful d/l last night and the daily message advised the deletion of the radio stations and moves of the TV ones. My line up now looks like this:-

<snip>
666	MAXTV	MAX TV
667	ONETV	ONE TV
670	CHOICES	Choices UK TV
671	STARBAZ	Star Bazaar
672	GDTV	Christmas Shop
673	2SHOP	2Shop TV
674	TREASUR	Treasure TV
689	LEGAL	Legal TV
*700	BBCR1	BBC Radio 1*
700	SBOPRV	Sky Box Office Preview
701	SBO1	Sky Box Office 1
701	BBC1XTR	BBC1XTRA
702	BBCR2	BBC Radio 2
702	SBO2	Sky Box Office 2
703	BBCR3	BBC Radio 3
703	SBO3	Sky Box Office 3
*704	BBCR4FM	BBC Radio 4 FM*
704	SBO4	Sky Box Office 4
705	BBCR5L	BBC Radio 5 Live
705	SBO5	Sky Box Office 5
706	SBO6	Sky Box Office 6
706	BBC5LX	BBC Five Live Sport X
707	SBO7	Sky Box Office 7
707	BBC6	BBC6 Music
708	SBO8	Sky Box Office 8
708	BBCR7	BBC7 Radio
709	BBCASIA	BBC Asian Network
709	SBO9	Sky Box Office 9
710	BBCWS	BBC World Service
710	SBO10	Sky Box Office 10
711	SBO11	Sky Box Office 11
711	HITSRAD	The Hits Radio
712	SBO12	Sky Box Office 12
712	SMSHRAD	Smash Hits Radio
713	SBO13	Sky Box Office 13
713	KISSFM	Kiss-FM
714	SBO14	Sky Box Office 14
714	HEAT	Heat Radio
715	SBO15	Sky Box Office 15
715	MAGICFM	Magic FM
716	SBO16	Sky Box Office 16
716	QRAD	Q Radio
717	ONEWORD	Oneword Radio
717	SBO17	Sky Box Office 17
718	SBO18	Sky Box Office 18
718	SMTHFM	Smooth FM 102.2
719	SBO19	Sky Box Office 19
720	SBO20	Sky Box Office 20
721	SBO21	Sky Box Office 21
721	MOJO	Mojo Radio
722	SBO22	Sky Box Office 22
722	KERRAD	Kerrang! Radio
723	TLKSPT	Talk Sport
723	SBO23	Sky Box Office 23
724	SBO24	Sky Box Office 24
724	3C	3C Continuous Cool Country
725	PREMIER	Premier
725	SBO25	Sky Box Office 25
726	SBO26	Sky Box Office 26
727	SBO27	Sky Box Office 27
728	SBO28	Sky Box Office 28
729	SBO29	Sky Box Office 29

<snip>

So some of the radio channels seem to have settled them selves in around the 700s

(OK I have just checked my Tivo web and it has 'Failed while loading series') so maybe I need to force another call.)

However, in the mean time who should I call to register my complaint about the changes - I can just see it now BBC will blame Tivo, Tivo will blame Sky and they will say as I want to record BBC Radio via my Tivo it's nothing to do with them!)

(Let's be honest the majority of Tivo owners will not be reading this forum how ever hard Gary & co have tried to get us a solution and I'm not dising them in any way)

Neil


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

This is nothing to do with the change - you are see the Freeview posistions in your line-up.

In guess you have selected Sky + Freeview ?


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

Ah yes of course. Doh! (Even though I had a failed call). I do have a DSat/Freeview setup.

Which is why I guess the R4 season pass has moved to channel 704.

Still would like to register my complaint at this change though as there are (were) still radio channels available on DSat that I can't get on Freeview.

Also just forced a daily call and it now shows as succeeded

Neil


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

"failed while loading series" and the mail saying the lineup had changed at roughly 5am. Just redone the daily call and have "succeeded".

However, I now have no radio channels at all in channels I receive???

Also (and not really on topic) my sky box doesn't seem to have had any software update, certainly pressing 0 doesn't put it in "awaiting radio channel mode" can't check the EPG as it's stuck on "getting listings" or whatever it says.

Does anyone know if this update was via satellite or phone?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Raisltin Majere said:


> "failed while loading series" and the mail saying the lineup had changed at roughly 5am. Just redone the daily call and have "succeeded".
> 
> However, I now have no radio channels at all in channels I receive???
> 
> ...


Some Sky boxes have needed to be powered off to work after this EPG change.

You will not have any radio channels now on your TiVo - until you follow the instructions in the announcement at the top of this forum's thread list.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

ozsat said:


> Some Sky boxes have needed to be powered off to work after this EPG change.


Ah, thanks, I'll give that a try



ozsat said:


> You will not have any radio channels now on your TiVo - until you follow the instructions in the announcement at the top of this forum's thread list.


Doh! Should have realised that, sorry


----------



## Dave_Lane (Feb 28, 2006)

I had 2 failed downloads - then deleted a Manual recording on Radio4 - my Tivo's busy loading data, which is much further than it got before. So, manual recordings = not a good idea!

Dave


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

mrtickle said:


> If you could look at the cosmetic ones something it would be cool though. While you're there, as it were!
> 
> The Sky printed magazine is wrong for Trouble and Trouble Reload in this case. So was the digital spy website. And the epg_shuffle.pdf that fell out of the Sky . My checks were against those 3 sources. I wonder why they didn't move, or if they will move later.


Some of the cosmetics were done today.

Trouble (and Reload) have moved to new numbers - originally they were not moving.


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Seems inside TiVo and channel highlights are going missing, it has been reported to TiVo.

Oddly mine went in the last hour and there hasn't been a daily call in the last 12 hours, and I haven't rebooted!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

They may drop off when there are no programmes to list - and there were still some earlier today.


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

OK well I have just finished my update and I am back to the 4 options under Tivo Central:-

Now Showing
Watch Live TV
pick Programmes to Record 
Messages & Setup


I've lost me options as well!

Neil


----------



## 10203 (Nov 11, 2001)

Forced another call and it succeeded. Re-did guided set up and ran the tcl script and all looks fine, though I haven't tried to record from a radio channel yet...

Thanks to all who were involved in keeping the radio channels available.

The showcase data has an expiry date as a 'stop it getting too old' feature I guess. Last time I looked it was set as two weeks from the download date - which normally works out as some time on a Tuesday as the data seems to be updated in Tuesday morning's call. If the data has expired it won't be displayed - part of the next daily call routine then deletes the expired data. Recently the showcases seem to only be being updated every fortnight rather than every week, so if the roll out is a day late the previous data expires before the new set arrives.


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

ozsat said:


> Sky+ has been able to record radio for a long time - but only as a manual record.


Hi Ozsat,

I realise that it can be done manually on SKY+ but I was happily using TiVo to record some of the evening documentaries on Radio 2 eg "Hep to the Jive" that is currently half way through a 4 week series.

BTW. My update succeeded at the third attempt. Second time it couldnt get through.

Regards

Keith


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

Everything now working as described (including radio via scart), however this seems to have caused some problems with certain parts of TiVoWeb.

In some modules (logos, channel guide, etc.) it only displays one entry where there are duplicate channels with the same channel number, and in my case it's choosing the radio stations over the TV stations, so 101 is BBCR1, but BBC1NTH is not displayed, 104 is BBCR4FM and C4 is not displayed etc.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

I was about to say the same thing. I can't view listings for BBC1, BBC2, ITV or C4 any more.


----------



## 10203 (Nov 11, 2001)

Leading zeros.... whoever thought that idea up should be taken outside and shot! 

At first sight it's not going to be a nice fix.... TW uses this type of routine when scanning through the channel list:

```
foreach channum [lsort -integer [array names channeltablenum]] {
		set stationfsid $channeltablenum($channum)
```
...so leading zeros will be removed.

Maybe a possible answer is to detect radio channels when $channeltablenum and $channeltablestation are populated and add, say, 1000 to all radio channels... Not totally ideal, but easier than re-coding every place channel numbers appear!


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Hang on, the channel numbers don't have leading zeros as far as TiVo is concerned. The leading zero is only added by the IR codes.

TiVoWeb should still see two channels with number 101. I presume it is two channels with the same number it can't handle, rather than leading zeros.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

How did it handle 101 and 103 always having lots of channels - or is it two 'selected' channels that is the problem?

For a while, TiVo often carried two channels on one number for analogue cable services.


----------



## 10203 (Nov 11, 2001)

It looks like it's two selected channels with the same number that TiVoWeb can't handle.

At first sight this index.itcl seems to fix the problem by adding 1000 to all the radio channels. Channel Guide, Logos, What's On all look ok.


----------



## mesaka (Sep 27, 2002)

Thanks new index.itcl seems to do the trick for me.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

All channel should now be in their correct positions - if not please ensure your last daily call is succesful and is dated today.

The missing 'Inside TiVo' and 'Channel Highlights' is also fixed - but only in calls timed after around 2am this morning.

Any outstanding issues - then please re-post.


----------



## Noddy Holder (Oct 4, 2002)

ozsat said:


> All channel should now be in their correct positions - if not please ensure your last daily call is succesful and is dated today.
> 
> The missing 'Inside TiVo' and 'Channel Highlights' is also fixed - but only in calls timed after around 2am this morning.
> 
> Any outstanding issues - then please re-post.


 still no 'Inside TiVo' and 'Channel Highlights'
and did an update at 15.00 today?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Did anybody get them updated?


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Yes, I've got my Showcases back


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

and another with a full compliment of TiVo Central options


----------



## Noddy Holder (Oct 4, 2002)

ozsat said:


> Did anybody get them updated?


so how do I get mine back then?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Wait until the next download before worrying - may be just a timing issue


----------



## busheyguy (Mar 2, 2006)

I haven't received a channel line-up change message yet, but all of the radio channels have disappeared and the new TV EPG numbers are listed. Am I ok to run the guided setup to add the radio stations?


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

LJ said:


> It looks like it's two selected channels with the same number that TiVoWeb can't handle.
> 
> At first sight this index.itcl seems to fix the problem by adding 1000 to all the radio channels. Channel Guide, Logos, What's On all look ok.


Good stuff! However the Channel Guide "All channel" option uses a different routine and isn't fixed by this patch. Using a very similar patch to ui.itcl changes the numbers but not the sorting!


----------



## 10203 (Nov 11, 2001)

mrtickle said:


> Good stuff! However the Channel Guide "All channel" option uses a different routine and isn't fixed by this patch. Using a very similar patch to ui.itcl changes the numbers but not the sorting!


Looks ok(ish) on mine. 'ish' in the sense that the radio channels appear without the leading zeros, so e.g. one of the several channel 101s is BBCR1. Given the number of times I access "Channel Guide / All Channels", personally I can live with it though


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

ozsat said:


> All channel should now be in their correct positions - if not please ensure your last daily call is succesful and is dated today.
> [...]
> Any outstanding issues - then please re-post.


Thanks for doing all those fixes!

One question. Today I had:

Added:
152 BBCLON
Deleted:
152 BBCLON

I now have BBC Radio London as 152 (cab) in the list on the TiVo. So I assume the message above is meaning it was removed from the sat lineup and added to the cab lineup? If you didn't remember/realise you had dual lineups that could be a bit confusing to read


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

mrtickle said:


> Thanks for doing all those fixes!
> 
> One question. Today I had:
> 
> ...


Yes it was removed from tv and added to radio - TiVo does not move channels between platforms.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

busheyguy said:


> I haven't received a channel line-up change message yet, but all of the radio channels have disappeared and the new TV EPG numbers are listed. Am I ok to run the guided setup to add the radio stations?


Yes


----------



## kat23 (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm still having problems getting the update 

I am still getting: "Failed while loading series" every time I try a daily call. Have probably tried 20+ over the last few days and each time the same problem.

Sometimes it almost gets there. Goes to loading data, gets to around 80% complete and then fails.

Any ideas? Or do I just keep trying?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

You may need to call CS - I'm not aware of people having repeated problems.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

I did the Radio setup last night. I timed it so that all the interactive bits were done last thing at night and let it do its indexing overnight. Everything looked fine last night when reloading.

I've checked TivoWeb this morning and even after rebooting TiVo and reloading TiVoweb twice, there appear to be no TV channels listed below channel 193 and ALL the radio stations are listed in my Watch list even though I only ticked BBC Radio 4 and BBC Radio 7 as ones I could recieve.

Scheduled recordings for programmes this afternoon still appear to be going ahead, but I can't access any of the TV channels in the sub 193 range using the Channel Guide.

I don't have direct access to the TiVo itself at the moment so I don't know what it would be presenting using its standard user interface but I'm definitely not happy at losing all the mainstream channels from TivoWeb. 

I'll investigate further tonight.


----------



## kat23 (Mar 3, 2006)

ozsat said:


> You may need to call CS - I'm not aware of people having repeated problems.


That's what I was thinking may be the case


----------



## Noddy Holder (Oct 4, 2002)

ozsat said:


> Wait until the next download before worrying - may be just a timing issue


Now working, all the menu's are back


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

My problem is fixed but I'm not quite sure why the circumstances caused TivoWeb to behave quite as it did. I found when I got home that, despite painstakingly going through and selecting only the channels I could recieve, in reality, every single channel was selected. I must have pressed back instead of the right button when chosing the channels.

I suspect TiVonet trhew a wobbly when it saw loads of BBC Ones and ITVs alocated to a single channel.

All's well now.


----------



## Tom123 (Dec 27, 2001)

kat23 said:


> I'm still having problems getting the update
> 
> I am still getting: "Failed while loading series" every time I try a daily call. Have probably tried 20+ over the last few days and each time the same problem.
> 
> ...


I seen to have the same problem. Happens every time. Started around the time the EPG number change took place.


----------



## 10203 (Nov 11, 2001)

kat23 said:


> I'm still having problems getting the update
> 
> Any ideas? Or do I just keep trying?


Do you have lots of hacks running? Maybe it's out of memory... Might be worth unloading hacks temporarily or rebooting.


----------



## Tom123 (Dec 27, 2001)

Hmmm, maybe a reboot will fix it for me?!


----------



## wadadli (Feb 19, 2002)

My radio stations have all gone and I can't record them because I haven't had the "message" yet. Am I the only one or should I just wait?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Yuo must have missed the message if you are on Sky - they all went on 28th Feb.


----------



## wadadli (Feb 19, 2002)

I must be being thick today. Does the "message" come from Sky or from TiVo? If the former, how does it appear and if the latter although I did miss a download on the 28th Feb surely TiVo back all messages up until you do eventually download? Does TiVo need to send a new software update for the Radio platform to be invoked? If I run Guided Setup now I don't get the option of two different IR codes.......


----------



## 10203 (Nov 11, 2001)

wadadli said:


> Does the "message" come from Sky or from TiVo?


It's generated locally by your TiVo when it detects changes to the channel lineup - mrtickle posted a short guide here to setting up the radio channels - does that help?


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Can someone please confirm that the rftoscart.tcl script is reversable - i.e. if I chose to go back to using a dual tuner setup, it'll revert to using the RF-input.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Having now looked at the tcl code, I now know that I could reverse the change myself if it is indeed permanent.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

aerialplug said:


> Can someone please confirm that the rftoscart.tcl script is reversable - i.e. if I chose to go back to using a dual tuner setup, it'll revert to using the RF-input.


Notwithstanding your later comment, Sky Radio _is_ a dual tuner setup . But I know what you mean. From my experience re-running Guided Setup resets it to the default settings held in each Lineup.


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

It is easy to change back - just best done manually as unlike the script you only want to set the connector for a specific headend, not all of them.

I will post back when I actually redo guided setup to confirm if it reverts back. Just haven't had a suitable time slot where I can do without my TiVo yet!!!


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

Since the recent channel lineup changes I seem to have lost the right click "Record with TiVo" option for Men & Motors in DigiGuide.

Sure it fires up TiVoWebPlus but then says "Men & Motors (GMM) not available on your TiVo.

Well I'm sorry little fellah but it is!

I can watch it, I can record from it (it's in my Season Passes and recording as I write) and everything else seems to have sorted itself out automatically, it's only DigiGuide & M&M that has a problem.

Any ideas peeps please ?

Oh and yes, successfully done a daily call 10 minutes ago.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

KiNeL said:


> Since the recent channel lineup changes I seem to have lost the right click "Record with TiVo" option for Men & Motors in DigiGuide.
> 
> Sure it fires up TiVoWebPlus but then says "Men & Motors (GMM) not available on your TiVo.
> 
> ...


is this based on the digiguide channel number? if it is then a right click and a "change channel details" to the new channel number might sort it out.

don't use TivoWeb myself so I'm probably talking out my bottom but... you never know.


----------



## kat23 (Mar 3, 2006)

LJ said:


> Do you have lots of hacks running? Maybe it's out of memory... Might be worth unloading hacks temporarily or rebooting.


No hacks at all. My TIVO has a larger HD but that is the only change I have made to it.

It finally made a successful call on the 3rd, but nothing since.

Phoned CS and they suggested going through guided setup, which of course has failed too! Looks like it's a reinstallation for me.


----------



## Tom123 (Dec 27, 2001)

Pretty much stuck as well. Did your reinstall work out then?


----------



## kat23 (Mar 3, 2006)

Tom123 said:


> Pretty much stuck as well. Did your reinstall work out then?


Didn't need to do a reinstall in the end thanksfully 

I unplugged the TIVO for an hour or so and then plugged it back in and the guided setup went through without a problem. Took about an hour though.

And now the daily call are going through fine and all the data in importing without error

If you are having similar problems, give the unplugging for an hour or so a try. Hopefully will sort yours out too.


----------



## Tom123 (Dec 27, 2001)

In a thread on the US forums a couple of guys said that "resetting thumbs and suggestions" should fix it.

Just running through Guided setup at the moment. Got stuck there for the same reason ("failed while loading series") for a couple of hours. Seems to work now though...phew.

I'll try unplugging my little friend tonight. Thanks for the info


----------



## XRS (Mar 11, 2006)

I haven't been able to get this working. During the setup of the radio part I am not offered the channels mentioned in the guide (20057 I think). Are there alternatives please?


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

What were you offered?


----------

